

Should you TDD on a Lean Startup? - santiagobasulto
https://medium.com/tech-talk/e810d9b4fb02

======
seivan
I do promote TDD, but it's hard to convince yourself (or managers) that you
need to spend a couple of hours to fix issues regarding the test suite(s) and
not the actual product. Those problems are rare, but they do happen. Just my
two cents.

Tests is additional code, additional layer and cognitive load to manage. If
you iterate in the velocity I think you would in a startup, then a test suite
might be a hindrance.

I consider doing a lean startup/product very much like a feature spike - once
you've settled THEN you can start writing tests.

